# Ogólne > Badania >  Badania-Mocz, lipidogram, biochemia, elektrolity, hormony.

## Vampire1984

Witam wszystkich.

Ostatnio robiłem sobie badania na własną rękę ze względu na opuchliznę pod oczami, nad powiekami, czoła, nosa - te objawy mam codziennie już od 5 lat i opisana choroba jest tutaj:


```
http://przeklej.org/file/AhXcgN/Obrzeki.pod.oczami.powiek.brwi.nosa.czola.pdf
```

Obecnie szukam konkretnej diagnozy u lekarzy, byłem już u kilkunastu, również w szpitalu leżałem 3 tygodnie, ale każdy rozkłada ręce, nie wie co mi jest. Trochę tych badan teraz porobiłem i niektóre wyszły nie do końca w porządku, wiec prosiłbym kogoś kto się na tym zna, o jakieś sugestie czy to coś poważniejszego się już dzieje czy dopiero zalążek do czegoś większego.
Tu jest link do pobrania pliku w formie PDF, po kliknięciu trzeba odczekać
45 sekund, wpisać kod z obrazka i po wpisaniu kodu kliknąć pobierz, gdzie po chwili plik zacznie się pobierać.


```
http://przeklej.org/file/zsrjtK/Wyniki.pdf
```

Za dużo tych wyników, żeby tutaj je przepisywać, bo byłoby to dość nieczytelne, dlatego wrzuciłem to w formie PDF na serwis hostujący pliki, dlatego bardzo proszę o niezrażenie się tym sposobem. Jeśli ktoś ma wątpliwości, to proszę o wiadomość prywatną tutaj, to odpowiem na wszystkie pytania lub wyślę zdjęcia wyników Z góry dziękuje za pomoc i odpowiedzi.
Pozdrawiam

----------

